# When feeding your mbuna cucumbers...



## Sand Man (Oct 12, 2006)

So, last night after normal feeding I decided to put a piece of cucumber in the tank for my mbuna. I was shocked as they tore into it and gave them another piece today.

So my questions:
1. Do you de-seed the cucumber before putting it in the tank? I did.
2. Do you still do a normal feeding on days you give your mbuna veggies?
3. How often do you feed fresh veggies?

Thanks!


----------



## Aulonocara_Freak (May 19, 2011)

This is for all my fish.

1. I de-seed my fruit's and veggie's.
2. YES.
3. I feed atleast 1 time a week.


----------



## Sand Man (Oct 12, 2006)

Fruit? What kind of fruit? You responded with once a week, but would every day be too much?


----------



## Aulonocara_Freak (May 19, 2011)

I personally don't think everyday would be to much but then I wouldn't feed both in the same day.

I feed them lettuce, squash, strawberry, watermelon, anything soft. I've never tried apple's but you probably could if you boiled them. When I feed most fruit I boil them in the microwave first.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I do not deseed cucumber. I do feed the staple food on the same day. I guess you could feed veges on the day you fast them from regular food maybe once/week.

I don't feed veges because of the difficulty of removing stray leftover bits throughout the tank within 10 hours of adding the vege. Again, if you really wanted to feed veges you could solve that problem by feeding veges the day before you do a PWC and vacuum the substrate.


----------



## Grumblecakes (Feb 20, 2011)

i would make the recommendation of taking it out after a few hours. I found that if left in for to long they fall apart and make a mess when trying to remove them. i did not deseed them either. you will find though that they absolutely love fresh fruits (cuc is a fruit not a veggie) and if you have enough fish they will probably only leave the skin behind. it may take them a few times to figure out what it is btw.


----------



## Aulonocara_Freak (May 19, 2011)

Oh ya. I take the skin off, on everything.


----------



## BelieveInBlue (Jul 17, 2011)

watermelon u say.... I should try that... wonder how my fish will take to them


----------



## Sand Man (Oct 12, 2006)

The piece I put in my main tank was eaten down to the skin! But the piece I put in with a dem that I have had for two years went untouched. Don't think he knew it was food.


----------



## Sand Man (Oct 12, 2006)

Does not seem to matter how much I put in the tank, the Rusties tear it up! Everyone else tries to get in, but not enough room. Might need to start putting two pieces on opposite sides of the tank.

Any idea how long before my dem figures out it is food and not just a decoration?


----------



## marktheshark (Oct 11, 2005)

Don't forget Zucchini! My fish love it. The ABN pleco's love to strip the skin off it too...


----------



## Sand Man (Oct 12, 2006)

Yeah, they tore into the zucchini as well. I do notice a lot less aggression in the tank when I have veggies sitting in there.


----------



## icu (Feb 1, 2010)

what size pieces are u guys putting in the tank?


----------



## Aulonocara_Freak (May 19, 2011)

I put in 1~ inch round size's of cucumber and squash.


----------



## woaisqt (Oct 8, 2011)

Hello time three days


----------

